# PR cast on a Jr. Gent I



## Lenny (Aug 26, 2011)

Recent PR cast blank on a Jr.Gent I with custom finial. 

Comments a critiques welcome.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks good. I need to learn how to do those finials.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 26, 2011)

nsfr1206 said:


> Looks good. I need to learn how to do those finials.


 
http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/Thin_Custom_Finials.pdf


----------



## nsfr1206 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Lenny!!


----------



## ToddMR (Aug 26, 2011)

Lenny you did an awesome job on that casting.  The pen looks excellent!


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sweet blank Lenny! That finial looks like it belongs there. Excellent work!


----------



## boxerman (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice pen and blank. Really like that blank.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice color combo Lenny. The custom finial gives it a nice touch. Good looking pen.


----------



## corian king (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice pen! Great work!


----------



## Lenny (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! 
I may have to turn another one from that cast this weekend! (provided Irene doesn't get us) :biggrin:


----------



## EBorraga (Aug 27, 2011)

Looking good Lenny. As for Irene, my closest friend was just deployed to Long Island today for disaster relief. He's a levee inspector for the army corp of engineers. I hope you guys don't get much, if any damage from it.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 27, 2011)

Very striking -- I like it!

  -Barry


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 27, 2011)

Lenny:
Your casting has come farther, faster than anyone I have seen!
Nice job!
Enjoy the remaing two weeks of your casting season


----------



## Lenny (Aug 27, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> Looking good Lenny. As for Irene, my closest friend was just deployed to Long Island today for disaster relief. He's a levee inspector for the army corp of engineers. I hope you guys don't get much, if any damage from it.


 
My son lives in Brooklyn .... he says where he is is high ground ... we'll see! 

Wouldn't want to be in Battery Park !


----------



## Lenny (Aug 27, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Lenny:
> Enjoy the remaing two weeks of your casting season


 

That's so true it HURTS! :frown:

If I still have a shelter after tomorrow :thunder::thunder: ... maybe I'll try to use up what's left in the can! :biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Nice job.*

That is a nice pen....


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Irene*

By the time she gets to you Irene will be nothing but rain.  She is around here now and so far, 4 miles inland, we have some wind, a bit nasty but not all that bad - we've see worse and lots of rain.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 27, 2011)

Lenny:
 A beautiful pen. I would love to have that in my display.


----------



## wizard (Aug 28, 2011)

Lenny, That's a beautiful job at casting and a striking pen. Love the matching finial...I've got to learn how to do that.. Great job Lenny..Thanks for showing. Doc


----------



## bitshird (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice blank Lenny, I like the colors, it looks good blown up as well.
to you hearty up lander's in Main, Irene will just be a weak Nor'easter. I'm glad my son in Boston said he was headed for inland New Hampshire, in truth he's probably on the beach somewhere, Hell he's my son!!!


----------



## Toni (Aug 28, 2011)

Lenny awesome pen!!


----------

